# Damp Patch!



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi All,

We have an Autocruise Starfire of 1998 vintage. It is a real beauty apart from a problem with a small water leak which we think is coming from either the shower tray or the hand basin!

We have tried to isolate it and the damp patch appears on the carpet just by the door post outside the shower area. It is not much, more annoying than anything.

Anyone have any similar problems with this type of problem? I don't want to start dismantling things when it may be a common or known problem.

Rusty


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Rusty this may be of no use what so ever as I don't know the layout of your van but this happened to us last week when my better half thought we had a leak in the wc (the spongy matt was wet)turned out that when she flushed the loo the pump is a littlte too powerful and the water swirls round and over the loo top,she now flushes in short bursts instead of 1 long burst
If this does not apply at least it bumps you up till someone reads it and knows better
terry


----------

